# My Insurance just Sky Rocketed! on First New BMW 135i 09' coupe - Help!



## alchemist007 (Apr 14, 2008)

I originally had a Lexus SUV GX series.
And my insurance was fine.

But when I went to insure my new BMW Coupe 135i 09'

My car insurance sky rocketed.
Its really unbelievable because I have a very good history.

Maybe it is because it is a 2-door car??
and I have never had a 2 door car before.

What do you guys recomend I do to lower insurance rates.
Btw I also am insured with Geico.

Should I switch insurance companies. Would that help??
please give me advice thanks.


----------



## jaaX3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Insurance cost is something you might have looked into before you purchased the car.
Check out other insurance companies, get a different car, or deal with your costs.


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

I went from a 12 Year-old Volvo to an '08 535i and my rates went up too - but not by a lot (about 30% I think). Some things that contributed to reasonable rates for me:

1) Multiple car discount.
2) No points on my driving record and no moving violations in the last 10 years.
3) No accidents.
4) Homeowner's insurance with the same company
5) $500 deductible.
6) Excellent credit rating (FICO score) - My insurance agent said it actually does make a difference in your insurance rates. I was surprised by this, though.
7) Age (Fortunately I'm not in the high risk age groups).
8) Accident/claim rates in Virginia are low relative to some surrounding states.

If I were you I'd investigate these items with your existing ins. co. and If you can't improve your rates, shop around.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Might want to get some preliminary quotes from some of the online vendors like Geico, Progressive, etc. Don't put in your SSN though. That will give you a general idea of what other companies are charging for similar coverage.


----------



## carve (Nov 3, 2008)

My 07 335i costs just slightly more to insure than my wife's 1998 Accord. USAA is great! I was shocked. A corvette would've only been slightly more. A 350Z or S2000 would've been more still, probably due to the demographics of those who drive them having more wrecks!

I have 3 cars with that co, + homeowners, clean driving record, no accidents since I was 16, good credit, etc.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

We also have Geico, and insure 3 cars under them,

The 135i is a 2-door coupé and therefore I bet they consider it a higher risk than say, a 4-door sedan. My dad's Mazda MX-5 cost more to insure than either the 325i or the X3.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, check other companies. Might want to check Amica www.amica.com . They get very high marks for good service.


----------



## enc0re (Nov 26, 2006)

State Farm even posts their vehicle ratings online. Clicky here. That way you can compare the different cars without giving any personal information.

Although I have to wonder who'd buy a car without getting an insurance quote first. I guess you should be happy you didn't buy a Lexus IS300. I for one would be paying more than twice what I'm paying now for one of those.

In the end, it's all about demographics. The crowd that drives a 135i obviously generates more claims than the crowd that drives a Lexus GX.


----------



## 99328ic (Feb 8, 2009)

jaaX3 said:


> Insurance cost is something you might have looked into before you purchased the car.
> Check out other insurance companies, get a difference car, or deal with your costs.


+1

Look at other companies but more then likely the difference will not be that much more.


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

Darn, had a long post about people buying expensive, awesome cars and then looking for CHEAP insurance, and my computer re-booted and I lost it!

Bottom line, shop around BUT talk to a GOOD local independent agent and see what you can get. Heck, you may actually be able to talk to the same person more then once!

Don't be "penny wise and pound foolish"! You bought one of the best cars made and now you want cut rate insurance PROTECTION! Think about it.

Heck, I make a good living setting people straight on the need for track insurance in NC and when they call Texas or wherever they ALWAYS get the wrong answer!

Don't be cheap now, buy quality!

BTW, I own an independent insurance agency in NC!


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

enc0re said:


> State Farm even posts their vehicle ratings online. Clicky here. That way you can compare the different cars without giving any personal information.
> 
> Although I have to wonder who'd buy a car without getting an insurance quote first. I guess you should be happy you didn't buy a Lexus IS300. I for one would be paying more than twice what I'm paying now for one of those.
> 
> In the end, it's all about demographics. The crowd that drives a 135i obviously generates more claims than the crowd that drives a Lexus GX.


State Farm, such a good company they are completely pulling out of the state of Florida!

And that useful site you linked to, doesn't even show the 135i.


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

Hound Passer said:


> Might want to get some preliminary quotes from some of the online vendors like Geico, Progressive, etc. Don't put in your SSN though. That will give you a general idea of what other companies are charging for similar coverage.


Not a very useful move as pretty much all carriers now "credit score" any new clients. Find someone you can trust and then let them work for you!


----------



## ProfessorCook (Jan 19, 2009)

And, yes. 2 doors run more expensive than 4 doors.


----------



## bmwKbiker (Nov 5, 2006)

ProfessorCook said:


> And, yes. 2 doors run more expensive than 4 doors.


And a two seater is typically higher still.....
One of the reasons 911s have a back seat:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## WINDonSKIN (Nov 23, 2007)

Have you tried sitting down with your agent and having them explain the price hike? I had a spike in my insurance and did this and the company made a mistake. I always deal with local agent and not corporate. Also premium on my 05 subaru-4 door 5 bucks more per month than my roadster. Go figure??


----------



## eaglesfan83 (Jan 6, 2009)

ProfessorCook said:


> And, yes. 2 doors run more expensive than 4 doors.


My insurance actually went down going to my 09 E92 from my Evo, but I know the reasons why and makes sense, but for the most part insurance will go up for most 2 doors.


----------



## Bigbadbull (May 21, 2008)

My 535i is considerably less than my A4 3.2 ( 4 years old now and top safety rated car in class) Did not matter whom was the primary driver on either, still higher...

Reason Replacement parts cost, and Certain states have deals with Certain manufactures to lower said cars rates... I know it sounds fishy, but it is the deep south. Apperently Audi and VW ( lost factory to Tenn) get the short end of the stick down here , while MB ( have factory in state) and BMW ( have alot of parts suppliers for the US factory in state).

Also Age , and type.

WRX's have hideous rates , and are comparable to the STI rates due to Vin numbers, and insurance knows that most of them don't stay stock for long.


So I'm betting that the Insurance co's are doing the same with 135's and And E90's with the n54... while I'm betting that E60's and X6's and the F01 will have lower rates due to being "luxury" and higher priced cars and typically they have more safety features standard than the E8x and E9x's.. thus lowering the rates more.


----------



## skierbri10 (Nov 9, 2008)

My rates went down with my BMW. I had a 2007 Hyundai Santa Fe too.


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

alchemist007 said:


> I originally had a Lexus SUV GX series.
> And my insurance was fine.
> 
> But when I went to insure my new BMW Coupe 135i 09'
> ...


What is your age?

Also history does not matter much . Age does. Someone 45 years old with 3 accidents in their life will get lower rates than a 30 year old with none.

Insurance is a bet based on statistics. If you are young and no accidents, Geico is still betting your are dumb and stupid like most young kids and will wreck the car.


----------



## shockwaveops (Feb 16, 2009)

I just recently went through this with Geico. I had to renew before Feb. 11. My wife and I decided that we were not going to go with them b/c of the renew forms had our premium go up $150 for nothing. We both have not had tickets in the last 6 years or any accidents for an even longer period. Anyways, to the point. I had another inssurance complany call Geico and get the release forms from them and they freaked out. My wife called them back a few days later and they were happy to lower our rate even below what we were paying before the ordeal. So basically you can call them and try to negogiate or just go with another company. We didnt sacrifice anything to get a lower rate.


----------

